# I found a solution to stop the rebooting with the Amazon hinge cover!



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a Kate Spade cover with the same type of hinge as the Amazon cover.  My Kindle started rebooting but I was determined to find a fix as I love my Kate Spade.

I had read on the Amazon boards that people were covering the hinge with clear nail polish, anything to stop the metal connectors that seem to be shorting out the Kindle.

I didn't want to use polish as I thought it may chip so I got a zip lock plastic baggie, cut the corners of the bag, just big enough to cover the hinge, put the little corners over both hinges and slipped on my Kindle.  You have to be careful as the baggie does make it a little harder to connect........BUT not ONE reboot since!!!!!!!!

I don't take the cover on and off cause I don't want to mess up a good thing.  But there is enough of the plastic that extends beyond the slots that I have no worries of the baggie getting stuck inside.

Give it a try before you return your cover or are hesitant in getting one!


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

That sounds like a reasonable solution.  What might work even better are tyvek envelopes - that really hard to tear plasticky material that some mailing envelopes are made from.  

As I was reading your thread just after another on the UNlighted case, I was trying to think of some durable metal that is not conductive to replace the current hooks.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Aren't we all so ingenious??  (Don't know if I spelled that right?) Anyway, necessity is the mother of invention.  I'm getting a free lighted cover from Amazon and they told me to keep my un-lighted cover, throw it away or whatever.  So I took a little piece of sandpaper and sanded the hinges, trying to remove as much of the black paint on them as I could.  Put my Kindle in and haven't had a reboot since!


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Sounds like a good solution.  I'd be taking mine off the cover quite a bit so I don't know if that would work for me.  I'm also afraid the plastic would get stuck inside the holes.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Aren't we all so ingenious?? (Don't know if I spelled that right?) Anyway, necessity is the mother of invention. I'm getting a free lighted cover from Amazon and they told me to keep my un-lighted cover, throw it away or whatever. So I took a little piece of sandpaper and sanded the hinges, trying to remove as much of the black paint on them as I could. Put my Kindle in and haven't had a reboot since!


Uh-oh, update to this post.....took my grandson to the doctor a while ago, had my Kindle in the non-lighted cover in my purse, took it out to read and it was frozen. Did a reboot, and it had lost my reading place.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Uh-oh, update to this post.....took my grandson to the doctor a while ago, had my Kindle in the non-lighted cover in my purse, took it out to read and it was frozen. Did a reboot, and it had lost my reading place.


Yeah, I don't think sanding off the paint will do it. Actually it's probably more conducive now to having problems because the bared metal is now exposed to the metal connections inside the Kindle -- which is why (I think) the Kindle is going haywire with the cover on. Think of what happens when a barred wire touches a electrical live wire -- sparks start to fly. The paint on the hooks possibly provided SOME insulation, but not much. This is why some people who paint fingernail polish on the hooks are able to fix the issue. Problem is, once the polish starts to wear off on the hooks the cover will start giving them problems again. What might have happened when you sanded the hooks is you may have "filed" down enough of the painted surface, and some metal with it, to reduce contact with the Kindle's metal connectors. Just a hypothesis.

Probably the best solution is to somehow insulate the hooks with some kind of coating that is hard to wear off -- like the plastic bag idea. Or another idea would be to file or dremel the hooks down a bit so that the distance between the hook and the connectors is reduced but yet the hooks still keep the Kindle attached to the cover. I'm betting Amazon will come out with a tough, hardened plastic hook or the hook will be redesigned so it works. Just thinking out-loud.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I heard about putting plastic on the hinges, but my concern on that is what if a little piece of the plastic got stuck up inside the Kindle?  That couldn't be good could it?  My son is pretty handy about this type of thing, his first suggestion was to put plastic over the hinges.

Oh well, I'm pretty much done with it for now.  My replacement lighted cover should be here Monday or Tuesday next week, and I have a cheap cover I bought off Ebay that I'm using in the meantime.  I'm actually very pleased with this cover I bought off Ebay and it only cost me $12.99 shipped to me.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I heard about putting plastic on the hinges, but my concern on that is what if a little piece of the plastic got stuck up inside the Kindle? That couldn't be good could it? My son is pretty handy about this type of thing, his first suggestion was to put plastic over the hinges.
> 
> Oh well, I'm pretty much done with it for now. My replacement lighted cover should be here Monday or Tuesday next week, and I have a cheap cover I bought off Ebay that I'm using in the meantime. I'm actually very pleased with this cover I bought off Ebay and it only cost me $12.99 shipped to me.


Good for you!

Yes, I'd be concerned if any plastic got caught in the Kindle and disappeared in it to only wreck havoc on the inside of the Kindle.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd think as long as you did not use a mylar aluminum balloon for the "plastic" it would not adversely affect the k3 if it dislodged.  Oh, I wonder, what about those plastic envelopes/sleeves they ship harddrives, circuits boards, etc in - that should be insulated enough - although they may not be thin enough to slip over the hook and inside the k3's slots.


----------



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

For those of you concerned about the plastic getting stuck inside the slots, I don't think it will be an issue, (I hope!)  

I made the corners big enough that once the Kindle was secured in the hinges and jacket, I made sure there was enough of the the baggie that still 'stuck out' so that I could pull it out of the slots with tweezers if I took the Kindle out of the case.  It's not like the plastic is jammed inside the slot and can't be seen.  

I haven't taken my Kindle out of the case yet, but if I did, I'm pretty confident I made the corners big enough that they will pull right out.  
As I said....I hope...


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Uh-oh, update to this post.....took my grandson to the doctor a while ago, had my Kindle in the non-lighted cover in my purse, took it out to read and it was frozen. Did a reboot, and it had lost my reading place.


Mine freezes everytime I get an update to that Oxford Dictionary (I think it is the default.) Do you have a 3G or a wifi version? That's about the time my update came through and locked up my kindle. It was the only lockup I've had since I sanded my hinges.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

StaceyHH said:


> Mine freezes everytime I get an update to that Oxford Dictionary (I think it is the default.) Do you have a 3G or a wifi version? That's about the time my update came through and locked up my kindle. It was the only lockup I've had since I sanded my hinges.


I have WiFi only version. But it's a moot point now because I received my Amazon pink lighted cover today. I think I'm in love with this one!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

StaceyHH said:


> Mine freezes everytime I get an update to that Oxford Dictionary (I think it is the default.) Do you have a 3G or a wifi version? That's about the time my update came through and locked up my kindle. It was the only lockup I've had since I sanded my hinges.


This is interesting. Mine tossed me out of a book today (while in my Amazon Lighted Cover) and lost my place in it, landed me on the Home page and oddly enough the Oxford Dictionary was first on the list, ahead of the book I'm currently reading. I had no idea why but an update to it makes sense. What doesn't make sense is my wireless connection was OFF and it's been off for a week or more. So how could it update?? I have WiFi/3G but have been using the WiFi.


----------



## River (Jan 15, 2011)

FYI

I tried in other way to fix reboot problem. (not sure yet)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,48868.0


----------



## River (Jan 15, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Aren't we all so ingenious?? (Don't know if I spelled that right?) Anyway, necessity is the mother of invention. I'm getting a free lighted cover from Amazon and they told me to keep my un-lighted cover, throw it away or whatever. So I took a little piece of sandpaper and sanded the hinges, trying to remove as much of the black paint on them as I could. Put my Kindle in and haven't had a reboot since!


Patricia, 
If you don't mind, I have a question for your work.
Did you sanded off the back side of hinges?

I also sanded off the black paint of lower hinge(sanded off both sides of it) 
and my kindle has no problem with unlit cover for 4 days.

You had the same freezing, reboot problem days after, but I don't have yet.
Now I susepct what I did because I did not only sanding off but also lifting up the lower hinge slightly.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

River, I sanded the backs as best I could, but I was just holding a tiny piece of sandpaper and it was difficult to put enough pressure on the inside of them, so I don't know how much I actually got off of it.


----------



## River (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you, 

Then, maybe, time will show me. 
I hope my black unlit cover has no trouble with my kindle.
I love this cover, it is a neat quality cover.
Too good to give up, even though Amazon already refunded for it


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I used the baggie corner on my non-lighted case, on the top hinge only, and it worked fine for a week until I switched to the replacement lighted cover. Thanks Linda_Lou for the tip.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Just an FYI: I got another total lockup today. Had to plug into the wall and charge for awhile before I could get it to restart. (I fully charged yesterday afternoon btw.) When it finally restarted, the battery was completely drained, and guess what? Another update to the Oxford Dictionary. There's definitely something about that file that my kindle does NOT like. I've removed it now, I'm curious to see if that finally resolves things for good. I haven't had any other freezes/restarts since sanding the hinges, except for everytime Oxford updates.


----------

